# Afflatus Chapter I Strings by STREZOV Review



## Thorsten Meyer (Nov 16, 2018)

*Afflatus Chapter I Strings by STREZOV Review*
By Cory Pelizzari - Friday, 16 November 2018
https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/11/16/afflatus-chapter-i-strings-by-strezov-review/

The string library market is always a little saturated, but strings are those special things many composers keep on collecting. It’s been a while since any kind of string library broke new ground, but with the arrival of Afflatus Strings by Strezov Sampling, the competition is about to be thoroughly schooled.






AFFLATUS CHAPTER I Strings


Strezov Sampling has been providing working composers with top class cinematic orchestral libraries for years – some of their more prominent libraries are the well-respected Wotan and Freyja choir libraries and the Thunder X3M cinematic percussion series.

Afflatus Strings ships with multiple string sections, from large to small, and an array of articulations recorded for their practicality of use. There are multiply mixed ensembles provided as well as individual violin 1, violin2, viola, celli and basses sections.

Full Review here:
*Afflatus Chapter I Strings by STREZOV Review*
https://www.strongmocha.com/2018/11/16/afflatus-chapter-i-strings-by-strezov-review/


----------

